# I Need A New Shotgun! "Please Help"



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

My girlfriend is giving me my Christmas present a little late. But, better late than never. I will have around $1000.00 for a new shotgun. I want a camo 12 gauge semi auto. I would like one that chambers anything from 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 shells. But I would settle for a gun that chambers 2 3/4 to 3 in shells if it performs better. I have a Franchi 612 now but I am having problems with it and I am not very happy with their repair department. Can anyone give any suggestions? I can go a little higher in price. The only stores in this area that sell shotguns, other than local gun dealers, are Sports Authority, Dick's and Gander Mountain. I am leaning more towards Gander. I have received a lot of helpful info on this site for other things and I was wondering if anyone could help with this. Thank you.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

BROWNING gold will fit the bill for ya.Remember a "top-of-the-line shotgun" can/will last you a life time,depending on "what you hunt" and "how much you hunt" you may consider jumping up to the beretta xtrema2 or the benelli SBE2 and spend the extra bucks.

My .02


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks. The Browning and the Berretta are the two I've been looking at. My friend has the Extrema2. He loves it. I own 2 Browning Rifles now (BAR 300 Win Mag and A-Bolt 22-250) so I was thinks about the Browning as well. Thank you for your help. The Franchi I have was sent to Benelli for repair. They told me the gun wasn't meant to shot Fiochi Interceptors. They fired "several" shells with no incident. I got the gun back 3 weeks later. I didn't use it until after deer season. I bought Winchester High Brass 3 1/4 dram equiv. First shot the hammer didn't seat. It does it every second or third shot. So I'm not to keen on the Franchi Shotgun or the Benelli Repair Department.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I would get this one.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

You should be able to pick-up the Benelli SBEIs for less now that the SBEII is out. If money is a really big issue, I think that would be the ticket. I saw practically new SBEIs at Cabelas for around $800.00. Good luck.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Winchester superx3 would fit the bill perfectly. The camo 3.5" guns sell here for a little under $1000. I would rather have one then a SBEII. doesn't franchi use the same inertia system or something simular to the benelli's? For whatever reason the winchesters seem to be more reliable then the brownings. My two friends with browning gold 3.5" both had a lot of jamming issues. One went to a SX2 and it has been flawless, the other is trading his on a sx3.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a brand new SBEII and its junk. Had maybe a case of shells through it. Got it in the middle of Nov. It has jammed 4 times. Who pays $1400 for something that jams? Might have to stick with my O/U.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

hunt4P&Y:
FYI, we have several SBEIIs in my group and we noticed early on that if you don't hold the shotgun tightly enough to your shoulder the gun might jam. As the weather gets colder the more layers individuals add, so that could be one of your problems. We haven't had any problems with the ones in my group.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats what I have been hearing, I have shot it off hand, with nothing behind the butt before, and it cycled. ALl of the jams have been the gun not kicking the shell out far enough and it getting stuck half way out.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I've got the original Xtrema. I've used it for two seasons and have no complaints. And believe me, it has been through a lot in those two seasons. You should be able to pick one of them up for around 800 or so. They come in camo, shoot 2 3/4 to 3 1/2. When i shoot trap it has no problem cycling the low base trap loads. Obviously, duck loads really cycle well.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hardsell said:


> hunt4P&Y:
> FYI, we have several SBEIIs in my group and we noticed early on that if you don't hold the shotgun tightly enough to your shoulder the gun might jam. As the weather gets colder the more layers individuals add, so that could be one of your problems. We haven't had any problems with the ones in my group.


how many buttpads have fell off? :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Benelli Nova has never even thought of jamming on me. Someday I'll get around to cleaning it too. Forget autos...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USA

:lol:

I think that kid was chewing on it or something. Man How does that Buttpad fall off? What a pile. It looks like it has been to Nam and back and I have had it for about two months.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

USAlx50:
Interesting question.. I've never had a buttpad "fell" off before.. It hasn't happened yet. I've had my SBEI for 8 years and I've never had a problem. My brother has used it for a paddle and as a hammer... Without my knowledge. I found out afterwards. No problems. It's interesting to imagine how one would lose it accidentally.
My older brother's SBEII would jam, but we found out that it was the box of second ammo that he had purchased. I think he had the same problem as hunt4P&Y is having, with the hulls not cycling. Once he quit using that ammo everything was fine.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for pointing out my E-grammar problem HAR HAR!!! I think the buttpad deal is an issue with the comfortec stocks, and it is far from rare. The SBEI's do seem to be more reliable then the II's among people I hunt with. Could the comfortec effect the reliability of the inertia system?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Winchester superx3 would fit the bill perfectly.


Another vote here.......Great gun, love it!!!!!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Actually the x-2/x-3 is 95% the same as the browning gold,only difference is the carrier,guess who owns winchester? :-?

The butt issue deal on the SBE2 is built to easily adjust for LOP (length of pull) gunfit is very important and this is benellis fix and they have made adjustment to address this issue.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What adjustment have they made? They need to do somtheing about my stock. I damn near lost it again this weekend. :evil:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

The 1st 2years for the SBE2 benelli had 3 different size butt pads to fit different size shooters (LOP/length of pull) you can't expect a shooter @5'8 and a shooter 6'6 to get a good gun fit right outof the box do ya?,in doing so these pads came off easy,to easy.I suggest checking with benelli or better yet have your gun fitted for you and have the gunsmith install a "gel pad" like Kick Ezz or a like product and you'll be fine.

The nice upgrades of the SBE2 like all stainless components including the inershia spring and longer more percise choke tubes made the gun easier shooting and made better patterns and is just as easy to clean as the old SBE.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

But why would we want to buy another $100 buttpad when the one that comes on it fits great. It just falls off.

Has anyone heard of them doing anything about it if you contact them?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a stoeger 2000 that has been through hell since the day I bought it about two months ago. I have had it in the goose field in 60 mph winds with blowing snow and hunting ducks on the river in -15 cold and it has never failed me. The bolt wad literally covered with a solid sheet of ice and it still went bang, bang, bang. Cant ask for more than that. Also I would say hell with the stores. I bought my gun off of gunbroker.com and saved over $100. Its something you should look into.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

snow said:


> Actually the x-2/x-3 is 95% the same as the browning gold,only difference is the carrier,guess who owns winchester? :-?
> 
> The butt issue deal on the SBE2 is built to easily adjust for LOP (length of pull) gunfit is very important and this is benellis fix and they have made adjustment to address this issue.


I knew browning/win were one of the same but wasn't sure what the differences were. I assumed the golds/sx2's would basically be the same but was told differently. Sounds like my assumption was correct, maybe the guys just got lemon brownings or something.

SX3 has adjustable LOP stocks as well. My butt pad hasn't fallen off yet.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

yeah but you didn't have a kid shew yours off!

And, I actually hunt more then once a year! 8)


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

You misunderstood what I mean,when you buy your new SBE2 you have the choice of different thickness factory pads at no charge,check with your dealer.

The SBE2 comes with a 14.5" LOP right outof the box which will fit most people,but then most folks don't know or could care less about gunfit,however the proper fit makes a huge difference for performance whether shooting targets or in the field.

My LOP (length of pull) is 16.5"s for example.I added 2"s to the stock plus a gel recoil pad,but thats me and I shoot alot and in the field from sept 1st thru mid april.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

The only reason I'm switching from my SBEI to an SBEII is because I can get the shorter butt pad. It would take a bit of work to get my SBEI to my desired LOP. I'm only 5'3, so getting a LOP that fits me is important when I'm wearing a lot of clothes. I love my SBEI, but getting a proper fit will be really nice.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

hardsell,actually you can shave/grind down your stock on the SBE very easily,the stock is hollow,just remove the butt pad and have at-it.Simple really.The new gun improvements are nice on the SBE2,nice upgrade.

I here we'll see a new camo pattern this year on the SBE2,it'll be available after the "shot show" in febuary which could mean benelli might give rabates to consumers to clean house on the old.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Snow:
I realize that, but for the amount of stock that I have to shave off it would throw the balance off too much. I'm probably looking at 2-2 1/2 inches of stock that would have to come off.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hardsell,

Hmmm,@ 5'3 I get what you mean however the stock length of your SBE is the same as the SBE2.I don't think benelli has a "Jr" model but beretta does,or have a local smith trim the stock and add a counter weight (glue'd) or add a mercury recoil reducer,6oz cylinder will work.Where are you from?I might be able to help.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Snow: 
Thanks for the input, I appreciate the offer. I'm going to be buying an SBEII here pretty quickly and I'm going to get it with the slimmest butt pad they have available. They have 3 sizes, so I should be good to go with that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Snow wrote;

"Actually the x-2/x-3 is 95% the same as the browning gold,only difference is the carrier,guess who owns winchester?"

Answer, the same company that own Browning. Browning is not the top of their corporate chain anymore. Don't remember the name of the company, but believe they are in France.

As to SBEII pads. Simms makes a replacement that screws on for around $50. Put it on my SuperSport and works great. Comes with the adapter plate to secure it to the stock.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Does FN own browning? I know my SX3 says made by FN in belgium.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

It's not FNH, but a bigger company yet. Kinda like Beretta owning Benelli, Franchi, Stoeger, Sako, etc...


----------



## Northern Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

I would prefer a Benelli Nova. I have one and i love it.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Go for the Beneli Nova. I have had mine for a few years and have never had any problems. I have taken a turkey at 65 yards with a 3 1/2" turkey load. I could not get any closer and he would not budge so I went for it and he dropped!


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a Franchi 620 that I shot for 6 years and have had no trouoble with it whatso ever. I also had a Franchi 912 for 4 years and it never missed a lick. They are very easy to tear down and clean. I got rid of the 912 and sold it to a friend because the way the kick pad was made it hung up on my cloths and really banged up my shoulder. I bought a Benel :beer: i M2 and love the gun as it fits good and has little recoil.


----------

